# Shrimp/snail and (brown?) algae?



## Carassius (Mar 29, 2011)

My girlfriend has a rather large tank with just a betta and a lot of hiding places. Lately it's been developing algae and we've been wondering about using inverts to control it. Do ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp do well living off of algae? If not, does anyone have experience with snails and bettas? Thanks ~


----------



## Oliver Wilmore (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a nice big apple snail in my tank and he takes care of the algae. The only thing is that after they clean up the algae you need to start feeding them things like vegetables. It is also important to supplement the snail's diet with calcium as well.

I have a ten gallon tank with one apple snail and he does the job perfectly. Just do some research before you pick one up because they have some other qualities to be looked after like their aversion to copper, et cetera.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Briggs (a.k.a mystery snails) will be ok in there. I don't believe the Betta will bother them. At least when I had a betta he wouldn't even investigate them.

The shrimp on the other hand will be hit and miss with the Betta. With the hiding spots, it will give them more of a chance. But, once Mr. Betta discovers the free food source, it's game on.


----------



## Carassius (Mar 29, 2011)

Can mystery snails be kept with bettas, as regards water quality?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

as regards to water quality?

If they are in a tank with regular maintenance then yes. If you're referring to a bowl...I wouldn't.


----------



## Carassius (Mar 29, 2011)

James0816 said:


> as regards to water quality?
> 
> If they are in a tank with regular maintenance then yes. If you're referring to a bowl...I wouldn't.


He's in a 7 gallon tank (I know how weird that is!) with live plants. I'm more concerned about pH preferences than anything else.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds as if all will be just fine.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most snails are usually fine with bettas.Sometimes the betta will check them out but they have the shell and once the fish sees the difficulty in getting it out,they usually leave them be.Shrimp on the other hand,are most often little snacks for bettas.Some bettas will be fine with them,but many will hunt them down and make a meal out of them.

7 gallons is great!Many people are beginning to see the importance of placing a betta in a proper setup,and him having live plants as well, thats just all around good!Do not worry about the PH for him,he will adjust.I have raised spawns in PH ranging from 6.0 to 8.4.Just dont use PH up/dpwn or anything else like that.


----------



## Carassius (Mar 29, 2011)

I thought snails were more sensitive, though? :O I guess I'll go look up some care requirements. 

Thanks for the help, guys ~


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They can be. What are the parms of the tank you want to put them in?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive kept snails in all ranges of PH too.I think it has more to do with the acclimation of the snail to your water as to how well they will do.


----------

